# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  PZL P.50 Jastrzab, 1:72, самоделка

## Марат

Решил строить этот самолёт. Это будет самоделка. Данные буду искать в инете и от помощи коллег не откажусь, а буду благодарен.

----------


## Марат

Первые детали изготовлены, значит дело пойдёт

----------


## Марат

Работаем с обшивкой правого борта.

----------


## FLOGGER

Хотелось бы увидеть как дела с КА-22?

----------


## Марат

Ничто не заброшено, у каждой модели свой срок сдачи в эксплуатацию :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Посоветовавшись с коллегами и обнаружив новые чертежи, Решил: силами Второго Украинского Фронта... ("и тут Остапа понесло") работать по новым чертежам, а следовательно, всё что сделал - отправить в утиль.Буду делать две модификации "Ястреба": PZL-50/I и PZL-50А.
Каркасы готовы, после высыхания клея подправлю их слегка.

----------


## Марат

Работаем с обшивкой...

----------


## Волконовский Александр

О, так Ястребов теперь будет два!
Интересно, что Вы решили выклеивать гаргрот вместе с фюзеляжем, а не делать его отдельной деталью. Мне кажется, это менее удобно?

*P.S.* Марат, загляните, пожалуйста, в личку...

----------


## Марат

Да, решил попробовать с гаргротом. Пока ничего толком сказать не могу, пока проблем нет.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Марат, посмотрите в личку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Марат

Обклеил фюзеляж опытной машины, но пока без гаргрота. Произвёл грубую обработку, благо толщина пластика обшивки позволяет иметь запас на доводку.

----------


## Марат

Фюзеляж PZL-50/I обшит. Теперь очередь за обшивкой серийной машины.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Марат, как там Ястреб(ы)?

----------


## Марат

Доделал гаргрот PZL.50/I

----------


## Марат

Центроплан первой модели готов, требует обработки и грунтовки. 
Вторая пока обшивается.

----------


## Марат

Загрунтовал первый Ястреб. Есть косяки.

----------


## Марат

Обшит второй Ястреб. Теперь по протоптанной тропе: гаргрот, центроплан, ниши шасси, грунтовка, обработка

----------


## Марат

Гаргрот установлен

----------


## Марат

Теперь заготовки фюзеляжей на одном уровне готовности.

----------


## Марат

Последние манипуляции с геометрией фюзеляжей, крайняя грунтовка и обработка с водой. Теперь на очереди оборудование кабин.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Отлично получается!
Правда, возник вопрос по сечениям 50А. Переход между фюзеляжем и гаргротом не был сглаженным, там должен быть чёткий излом. Как получилось на модели - не смог разглядеть. Марат, может можно проявить это место серебрянкой?

----------


## Марат

У меня нет времени заниматься покраской. Вот такое фото

----------


## Марат

Сейчас я должен сделать Т-101 "Грач", поэтому "Ястребы" будут временно делаться медленнее.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> У меня нет времени заниматься покраской. Вот такое фото


Спасибо. Теперь вижу, что всё в порядке.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Сейчас я должен сделать Т-101 "Грач"


А где можно будет посмотреть?

----------


## Марат

На Каропке.

----------


## Уокер

Марат, а по каким материалам? Не поделитесь?

----------


## Марат

Муса, приветствую!
По фото и такой вот схеме...

----------


## Марат

Сейчас "Грач" в таком состоянии...

----------


## CINN

Может чем-то поможет: целая ветка, посвящённая самолётам КБ Грунина http://www.reaa.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB...1228308628/all

----------


## Марат

CINN, спасибо. Много ценной информации.

----------


## Марат

Работаем с консолями. Отработка технологии изготовления, надо сделать четыре консоли.

----------


## Марат

Первый истребитель окрылился.

----------


## Марат

Подготовлена основа БАНО. Более тёмного пластика не было и придётся делать цветной лак тёмно=зелёного цвета.

----------


## Марат

Займёмся элементами навески руля поворота.
В задней кромке киля сделаны прорези, в них на суперклей установлены кусочки пластика и обработаны по чертежу.

----------


## Марат

Установлены заготовки консолей на втором "Ястребе"

----------


## Pit

Понравилась Ваша идея с законцовками из цветного прозрачного пластика под БАНО. Так гораздо удобнее, чем пилить микростёклышко.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо. Это удобно, если законцовки тонкие. Законцовки  держаться на двух штырях из иголок для большей прочности.

----------


## Марат

Купил по случаю линейку более тёмного зелёного цвета и решил переделать БАНО. 
Заготовки с имитацией ламп приклеены.

----------


## Марат

Правые законцовки обработаны

----------


## Марат

План по "Ястребкам" на сегодня исполнен.  Законцовки установлены. За одно подшпаклёваны плоскости, как раз до следующей своей очереди подсохнут.

----------


## Марат

Установлены стабилизаторы

----------


## Марат

Обозначена расшивка фюзеляжа

----------


## Марат

Обозначены прорезанием и наддувом грунта элероны и посадочные щитки. Решил посадочные щитки сделать в полётном положении.

----------


## Марат

Установлены фары.

----------


## Марат

Грунтом и цанговым ножом обозначаю расшивку нижней поверхности крыла. Режу почти всегда ножом (не клювиком, не шилом), так получается тоньше.

----------


## Марат

Теперь кабина: установлены боковые панели с силовым набором.

----------


## Марат

В связи с отсутствием добротного прозрачного клея, решил изменить технологию изготовления прозрачных "ушей" гаргротов. Планировал вставить по контуру, но пришлось спиливать пол гаргрота и делать общее остекление. На ПЗЛ.50А (на фото слева) штрихом показана область, подлежащая уничтожению. 
Но нет худа без добра... Теперь удобно работать с оборудованием кабин.

----------


## Казанец

> В связи с отсутствием добротного прозрачного клея


Марат, в Питере открылся новый магазин, и там есть Кристал Клиер, а лучше него прозрачных клеев в принципе не существует. Попросите питерских, они помогут:
Micro kristal klear ― ScaleFan.ru

----------


## Марат

Казанец, спасибо. Я через курский магазин попробую заказать.

----------


## Марат

Работаем с остеклением гаргрота. Из тянутого литника имитирована рама.

----------


## Марат

Гаргроты остеклены.

----------


## Kasatka

чувствую дело движется к покрасе =)

----------


## Марат

Да, Сергей. До покраски осталось сделать рули высоты, щитки стоек шасси и капот. Потом покрас, деталировка.

----------


## Марат

Работаем с оперением...

----------


## Марат

Оперение готово. Надо не забыть на Р.50А установить подкосы.

----------


## Марат

Начинаем делать капоты

----------


## Марат

Основу капотов сделали

----------


## Марат

Работаем дальше...

----------


## Марат

Пытаемся "сшить" "юбочку"

----------


## Марат

Одну "юбку" одели

----------


## Марат

Юбки готовы, но работа с капотами не завершена.

----------


## Марат

Сегодня займусь оборудованием кабин, т.к. пора уже стеклить и красить.

----------


## KAJUK

> Сегодня займусь оборудованием кабин, т.к. пора уже стеклить и красить.


А куда делся список задела из 50 штук?:-)  (если делать 1 модель в месяц,то это 50месяцев:12=4,16666 лет........)
В один самый"жирный" год,по-молодости сделал 10 шт(далеко не все с нуля!).И это был мой рекорд...
Желаю успехов!
А.К.

----------


## Марат

Этот список остался на сайтах, где коллеги удостоили меня честью принять мой подарок. Спасибо им, мне легче))).
А я и не говорил, что все проекты закончу за одну неделю. Я составил себе перспективный план работ на 2-3 года и по нему работаю. Мне так интересно.

----------


## Марат

Из 57-ми проектов, 26 уже подарены. Для меня это стимул ускорить работы.

----------


## Марат

Александр Николаевич, Вы прекрасно знаете как бывает, когда приходит вдохновение. В такие периоды модель можно и за неделю сделать с тем же качеством)))

----------


## Марат

Как выглядит приборка я не знаю, поэтому сильно не убивался.

----------


## Марат

Не отходя от "кассы", сточил ручку карандаша под чашку сиденья, закрепил карандаш в тисках, включил обогреватель на полную мощность, подставил пластик и выдавил чашки.

----------


## Марат

Обработал чашки

----------


## Марат

Навалилось много проблем и почти нет времени для моделей. Грустно, но проблемы разрешаться и всё будет путём))) 
Немного поработал с "Ястребом"

----------


## Марат

Установленно вооружение и Р.50А к покраске готов. Красить буду А-шку в защитный цвет, а Р.50 - в металл. 
Правильно, наверно, будет красить оба самолёта в металл, но для разнообразия я могу позволить себе вольность)))

----------


## Марат

Сделал прешейдинг. Моим аэром сложно сделать тоньше, к сожалению.

----------


## Марат

Покрасил в один слой. Теперь сушка, потом обработка с водой и ещё слой.

----------


## Марат

Обработал с водой, просушил и задул вторым слоем. 
Сегодня обзвоню друзей-моделистов Курска и попрошу скотча, если есть лишний. Покрасочные работы стоят, особенно с Пеаджио Р.166.

----------


## Марат

Никогда я не был докой в цветопередаче. Как на глазок развёл нитру, так и покрасил.

----------


## Марат

Забыл приставить капот...

----------


## Owl

Марат, отлично получается! Тока единственная просьба, не оставляй их рядом с феном.. ))

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, понял))))))

----------


## rotfront

> Марат, отлично получается! Тока единственная просьба, не оставляй их рядом с феном.. ))





> Спасибо, понял))))))


А что случилось, если не секрет?

----------


## Марат

Случилась беда)))

----------


## Марат

Лепить из скотча трафареты - дело хлопотное. Покопался в закромах и нашёл более-менее подходящие деки бортовой номер. Маленьких ОЗ на киль не было.
К сожалению, я не обратил асимметричность расположения ОЗ на верхних плоскостях. Слишком поздно мне сказали об этой ососенности польских ВВС.

----------


## Марат

Намешал с лаком серебрянку, добавил коричневую нитру и задул обечайку капота. Затем выделил отверстия гильзосбрасывателей.

----------


## Марат

Провожу эксперименты со сдвижной частью. Материал - пластик от упаковок суперклея. Быстро нагревается и очень тонкий.
Фотографировал при свете лампы и дневном свете.

----------


## Марат

Установлен козырёк кабины и на вторую модель. В отличии от первого козырька, этот вытянут одной деталью.

----------


## Марат

Задул в металл... Пусть хорошо просохнет, затем пройдусь нулёвкой с водой и задую более жидким составом.

----------


## Марат

Обработал с водой, высушил по напором воздуха обогревателя в режиме кондиционера, добавил в серебрянку белой нитры и задул. На этом оттенке остановлюсь. После командировки сделаю листовой эффект. До уезда ещё три часа, может и сейчас успею.

----------


## Марат

Совместное фото моделей, готовящихся к концу месяца на выкатку. Беннет сильно пострадал при падении, потребовались восстановительные работы правой плоскости

----------


## Марат

"Залистовал" снизу.

----------


## Марат

"Залистовал" сверху.

----------


## Марат

Покрашены выхлопные патрубки и обечайки капотов

----------


## Марат

Сегодня не дали поработать с моделями. Успел только имитировать движки и установить капоты. Т.к. коки винтов закроют большую часть входного отверстия капота, то упираться по движкам сильно не стал.

----------


## VPK_Verka

Упс,  уже Вам сказали  про ОЗ

----------


## Марат

Да, про тонкости расположения польских ОЗ я не знал, сказали уже после установки их на места.

----------


## Марат

Но для меня это не критично :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Не получается закончить обе модели одновременно(((. Бегаю сейчас по бюрократам и выбиваю квартиру. Не могу полностью сосредоточиться на моделях.
Первый "Ястреб" готов. Проливать расшивку не буду, делать нагары тоже. Просто игрушка, как и все мои поделки)))

----------


## Марат

Решил  всё же нанести полосы на модель. Начал со стабилизаторов.

----------


## Марат

Работаю по элементам, сразу маскировать всё и задуть за один раз никогда не стремился.

----------


## Марат

С верхней поверхностью крыла закончили

----------


## Марат

Осталось нанести стрелы на бортах

----------


## Марат

Теперь надо сделать кок и покрасить в голубой.

----------


## Марат

Долго я ходил вокруг да около, не решаясь на работу с изображением на модели буквенного кода. Муторное это дело - трафаретить буквы и цифры. Да и почерк у меня, как курица лапой))). Рисунок какой, эмблему делать интереснее...
Делаю по этапам, не торопясь, попивая кофе и закусывая сигаретами...

----------


## Марат

Один код делаю в три этапа. Это второй этап

----------


## Марат

С верхним кодом закончили.

----------


## Марат

Нанесена "беговая дорожка" пилота левой плоскости, закончен код снизу.

----------


## Марат

С бортовым кодом придётся повозиться

----------


## Марат

Левый борт закодирован

----------


## Марат

Трафареты нанесены. Полегчало)))

----------


## Марат

Сделан кок с лопастями. По совету коллеги покрасил тыльную сторону лопастей в чёрный цвет. На Р.50А тоже.

----------


## Марат

Всё, на этом закончил. Проливать швы не стал, не сторонник этого. Колпак на Р.50 тоже не стал делать. Спасибо за помощь и поддержку

----------


## Д.Срибный

хорошо смотрятся в паре! спасибо за подробный отчет!

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Дмитрий

----------


## Genry

Следил с удовольствием. Отлично получилось!

----------


## Марат

Спасибо,  Genry

----------

